# One more fight for Susanville's Ken Shamrock



## Andrew Green (Aug 9, 2006)

Susanville's Ken Shamrock, dubbed "The Worlds Most Dangerous Man," announced he will retire from cage fighting this October. But not before he takes another shot at arch-rival Tito Ortiz on Spike TV on Oct. 10.

 The fight will be part of the finale on Spike TV's Ultimate Fighter Series. The bout will be aired on regular broadcast television rather than as a pay-per-view cable feature.

 After his retirement, Shamrock said he will focus on promoting mixed martial arts events, training his Lions Den fighters, running his gym near the Susanville Airport, playing a little golf, and spending more time with his family.

http://www.lassennews.com/News_Story.edi?sid=3451&mode=thread&order=0


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh no, not another Ken Shamrock/Tito Ortiz fight.  How bad does everyone think the beating that Ken will receive this time!  At least it is on TV because I would definately not pay to watch them fight again.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## gardawamtu (Aug 9, 2006)

Have the UFC or Tito Ortiz said anything about this yet?


----------



## matt.m (Aug 9, 2006)

Maybe, just maybe he will be looking for a double leg dump this time.  I agree, at least this time it will be free.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 9, 2006)

Aparently there is a verbal agreement on terms between Ortiz, Shamrock and the UFC.  I don't think it is "Official" yet though.


----------



## gardawamtu (Aug 9, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Aparently there is a verbal agreement on terms between Ortiz, Shamrock and the UFC.  I don't think it is "Official" yet though.


Thanks.  I wouldn't doubt it, I just did not see anything about it on UFC.TV.  They probably will wait until after some of their other promotions die down, I suspect.


----------



## Hand Sword (Sep 6, 2006)

I hope he trains fighters in the Lion's den better than he did on the tv series.
If not , it's back to the WWE.


----------



## James Clifton (Sep 6, 2006)

It's on!!Will be held at the SEMINOLE HARD ROCK in Davie Fl. on the 10th.
Jim


----------



## Marvin (Sep 6, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> Susanville's Ken Shamrock, dubbed "The World&#8217;s Most Dangerous Man," announced he will retire from cage fighting this October. But not before he takes another shot at arch-rival Tito Ortiz on Spike TV on Oct. 10.
> 
> The fight will be part of the finale on Spike TV's Ultimate Fighter Series. The bout will be aired on regular broadcast television rather than as a pay-per-view cable feature.
> 
> ...


 Ugh  :shrug:
it is kinda sad really.


----------



## digitalronin (Sep 6, 2006)

Shamrock's time has long passed, but I can't stand Tito Ortiz.

Go Shamrock!


----------



## crushing (Sep 6, 2006)

James Clifton said:


> It's on!!Will be held at the SEMINOLE HARD ROCK in Davie Fl. on the 10th.
> Jim


 
Well, if this has got to happen, I hope the fight isn't stopped to quickly after a couple glancing elbows this time.    hehe


----------



## FuriousGeorge (Sep 6, 2006)

I feel bad for Shamy,  He got beaten down the last two times.  I'de like to see him at least rock Tito for three rounds, or maybe even take the fight...I dislike both of them, but Ken's been an important figure in MMA and I'de like to see him retire on a positive note...Tito on the other hand, I couldn't care less if he wins, and if he does I won't be impressed...I'll be impressed when he beats someone younger and of equal skill.


----------

